# Tyne and wear I.H.S next meeting 31 july



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

New thread for next months meet.

next month Chris will be doing a spider talk so a great chance for all you arachnophobics to face your fears.


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone know what time yet? I'm guessing 6pm but would like to make sure.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

yep 6pm start.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> New thread for next months meet.
> 
> next month Chris will be doing a spider talk so a great chance for all you arachnophobics to face your fears.


i saw this and nearly pooped, i couldn't remember agreeing a talk on spiders.. just to clarify it's Kris doing the talk defo not me as i'm still a bit scared of them.


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll bring in some of my spiders too if you want??


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

hahaha well chris your more than welcome to join in lol looking forward to it what are you looking to bring barry i know you have adult mexican reds ?


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll bring the false widow and some of her babies, my red knee and red leg, my brazil black is just a titchy baby so she'll just have to stay at home


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

that sounds great will be good to have the true spiders there aswell cheers


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Was taking to mispent youth yesterday and he may be bringing some of his mate ornamentals along too. We are going to have a great varied range for the meet which is fantastic.


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats great :lol2: looking forward to it will be a good night


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Guess my Steve will be standing in the doorway all night :lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Aww bless Steve :lol2:

Luckily the shop is big enough that anyone who is uncomfortable can be a good distance away from the spiders. 

We will be having a free raffle on the night with some fab prizes that I will update you all about nearer the time. 

It feels like ages since the last meeting because we had June's early due to trip to Doncaster IHS show. Hurry up July 31st :whip:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

wish the meeting was tomorrow lol, i think i may stand with elaine crying in corner too  unless chris is persistant as usual to get me to hold one  likely gonna happen


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Just a Quick heads up on the *Hamm trip* , anyone interested on booking a seat for the organised coach trip , drop either "mispentyouth" or myself a pm as seats are limited so it's first come first serve , cheers all and see you at the meeting

ps........... link to *Hamm coach thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...gs/699156-hamm-trip-september-north-east.html*


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Should be able to come to this one as I am on holiday from work :thumb:
First one for a while and its gonna be spiders so I may be with Steve at the door all night :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

keithb said:


> Should be able to come to this one as I am on holiday from work :thumb:
> First one for a while and its gonna be spiders so I may be with Steve at the door all night :lol2:


glad to hear it mate, i should be in the corner with you lot but im feeling brave think im gonna hold a spider, kris can bugger off with the scorpions though:gasp:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

keithb said:


> Should be able to come to this one as I am on holiday from work :thumb:
> First one for a while and its gonna be spiders so I may be with Steve at the door all night :lol2:



It will be nice to see you Keith


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

We will be announcing the free raffle prizes over the next few days.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

it's time for the countdown to commence and i think this should be done in a james bond stylee. so it's "7 days and counting".


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking forward to the next meet cant wait to see some of the spiders, 

If anyone has any live mice for sale and is coming to the meeting please pm me :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

looking forward to tonight, seems like ages since we last had a meet, c you all there @ 6.00pm.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just bought the raffle prizes :no1: See you all at 6


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

had a great night hope every one else did see you all at the next meet if not before :2thumb:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great talk Kris & Barry - surprised Steve & Chris survived


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Rachel will be posting the meeting minutes tonight.

Thanks 
Tara


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

minutes from this months meeting! 

fantastic meeting lots of friendly faces and a few I hadn't seen in a few weeks! lovely to see everyone!

firstly- our next meeting will be the 28th of august (the last sunday of the month), and we'll be having a talk on DWA with Graham Skinner

thanks so much to Kris and Barry for their spider/trantula talk this meet, it was much appreciated

unfortunately the trip we had been planning to the cobra sanctuary can no longer go ahead, due to unforseen circumstances, many of you will already be aware of the unfortunate death of Luke Yeomans. We hope to be able to visit the sanctuary, but the trip will be on hold for the foreseeable future

on a lighter note we will be putting on a trip to the doncaster show, the next one being 18th september. please be aware there is only a 12 seat mini-bus available, and tickets will be first come first served. Price is £20 per seat, deposits can be paid at the next meeting. 

MackemHiss / barry has also organised a trip to Birmingham Nature park, which will include behind the scenes tours of there reptile section! the tours will be in small groups, but we're assured there's plenty more to see and do aside from being behind the scenes! 
The nature park boasts eyelash vipers, south east asian ratsnakes, etc among its reptiles, and a quick google search tells me they have quite a few furry things too! 
tickets are £25 per person, this includes entry to the park. This is based on a 35 seater coach, priority is given to our club, however if the coach is not filled the remaining seats will be offered to Darlington/Tees Valley IHS branch.
the proposed date for this trip is october 9th or october 16th, if anyone has any suggestions regarding this feel free to contact Mackemhiss, wrxadz or myself
deposits for this trip can be paid next meeting

and finally Tyne and Wear IHS (thats us in case anyones forgotten!) have been organising, alongside Darlington/ Tees Valley IHS, NERRK october 2011!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...n/723691-north-east-reptile-show-october.html
(link to all of the info so far) 
as the thread states the event is too be held at East Durham College, and in terms of sellers will be trade only 
one of our own club members will be offering photography at the event, for a small donation, this will go to the cost of the show. 

on one final note- can all club members please check there address is correct, if not please correct it at next months meeting, we sent a newsletter out after last months meeting so if your did not receive it your address wrong! 

and thats everything! sorry for the short novel i got a bit carried away taking minutes!

rachel


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Right guys, bit of an update for the Birmingham trip. Unfortunately Adam isn't going to be available for those dates (9th/16th of Oct) as he's going to be in India (lucky git! lol!) he is available in Sept and November or if we can pull it together, this month. Need some feed back on this guys so drop me a pm please if any of you have any thoughts on the subject??
Cheers,
Barry


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

mackem hiss said:


> Right guys, bit of an update for the Birmingham trip. Unfortunately Adam isn't going to be available for those dates (9th/16th of Oct) as he's going to be in India (lucky git! lol!) he is available in Sept and November or if we can pull it together, this month. Need some feed back on this guys so drop me a pm please if any of you have any thoughts on the subject??
> Cheers,
> Barry


I vote for November

thanks
tara


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

i also vote November there is alot going on in sept and i am working most of august. but ill def be up for it in November cheers for sorting this Barry :notworthy:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

mackem hiss said:


> Right guys, bit of an update for the Birmingham trip. Unfortunately Adam isn't going to be available for those dates (9th/16th of Oct) as he's going to be in India (lucky git! lol!) he is available in Sept and November or if we can pull it together, this month. Need some feed back on this guys so drop me a pm please if any of you have any thoughts on the subject??
> Cheers,
> Barry


defo go for november m8:2thumb:


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, I'll ask him what dates he's available in November and I'll put it to the group next meet? That ok with everyone?


----------

